# Video/avi hochladen



## Jürgen-V (12. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Trommelfilter*

hallo an die techniker
wieso bringe ich es nicht fertig keine avi einzustellen 

Edit: mal verschoben - gehört ja eher in den Support  - Joachim


----------



## Joachim (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Video/avi hochladen*

Moin!

Was geht denn nicht? Welche Fehlermeldung kommt denn? Wie groß (kb oder mb) ist das Video denn?


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Video/avi hochladen*

hallo joachim
das wars, das video hat über 13mp, deshalb ging es nicht. 
danke
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Joachim (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Video/avi hochladen*

Aha, aber wenn du noch ein wenig Geduld hast ... Die maximale upload Größe liegt noch bei 2MB für alles - das änder ich bis morgen noch, dann sollte es klappen


----------

